# BUG REPORT: NO IR Control With Remote.



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

OKay, I know that the remote does not have IR capabilties, but it should. If you sale a product "the 921 Receiver" with IR capabilties, then the remote should have that capability. The consumer should not be forced to the buy another product's remote (721) just because of the manufacturers over sight to provide this function. The fix and/or work arounds should be the responsibility of the manufacturer, EchoStar and/or Dish Networks. If the 721 remote is the a work-around solution, then why are we not receiving 721 remotes free of charge until the fix has come about?

My Opinion, This is a bug report and not a feature request.

Crashman


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

The extra kicker is that the 721 remote does not have the SD/HD button.

I just received the 721 remote that I bought direct from DISH so I could program my MX700 and now I am not sure what to do about the SD/HD button.

Joe


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

It's the TV/Video button on the older remote. Is the 721 remote missing this?

You should be able to program this from your model 6000 remote.


----------



## JoeQ (Dec 17, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> It's the TV/Video button on the older remote. Is the 721 remote missing this?
> 
> You should be able to program this from your model 6000 remote.


Thanks for the info. I just tried it.

Yes, the 721 remote does have the TV/Video button and it does switch between SD/HD.

This is a direct 721 replacement remote I bought from DISH.

Also,I sold my 6000 on ebay so I no longer have the 6000 remote.

Joe


----------

